# Nutritional Benefits of Black Oil Sunflower Seeds



## Jillis (Sep 11, 2005)

I read this on another goat forum and thought bit worth bringing over here:



> Black sunflower seed, which has an oil content of 40-45%, is used for cooking
> oil and birdseed. Confectionery seed is sold as birdseed or for human
> consumption, depending on the quality and size of the seed. The small
> confectionery seeds are used for birdseed. The medium size confectionery seeds are dehulled for the baking of the kernels, used in salad topping or snack food. The larger size seeds are used in the snack food market. The seeds are roasted, flavoured, and packaged as great tasting Spitz.
> ...


I think the last paragraph was added, I am wondering how exactly sunflower seeds would suppress lactation? Doesn't seem reasonable to me...good nutrition and a rumen that is functioning optimally should equal good lactation. 

Discussion, anyone? 

Oh, here's the other link to nutritional data on sunflower seeds---gives a very thorough analysis. Apparently these babies are very high in selenium, copper, zinc and iron too. 
http://www.nutritiondata.com/facts-C00001-01c20ne.html


----------



## Patty0315 (Feb 1, 2004)

I have not found ill effects in milking from feeding it. I cannot figure out wht the science behind that statement would be. I mix my own feed and goes as follows 4 scoops oats , 1 scoop corn and 1 boss . Major science going on here ! the get all the hay they want . I also fee alfalfa pellets on a limited basis along with a good mineral mix.

My feed may not be perfect but is working just fine . I can also feed it to everyone horses , chickens , ducks and sheep.

Patty


----------



## fishhead (Jul 19, 2006)

Thanks for the article.


----------



## dezeeuwgoats (Jan 12, 2006)

I have wild sunflowers - don't know if they are really related or not. My girls love to eat them. Unless there is something in the plant, the only thing I can think of is that the goats would fill up on the sunflower plants, and not eat enough dairy ration, or alfalfa, resulting in a drop in milk production. 

I think the comment was about the 'whole sunflower plant' suppressing their production, not just the seed. 

Niki


----------

